

Show HN: anonymous, ephemeral picture-sharing site built at Rackspace's HackDay - gecampbell
http://pictr.io

======
nilkn
I think this is a cool idea. I'm curious how you will sort the photos in the
grid once there are lots of submissions. The location of a photo will
eventually be a pretty important factor in determining its life span, as it
will affect the number of views and thus votes that it gets.

~~~
gecampbell
Thanks! Right now, the photos are sorted in reverse chronological order, so
older ones drop off (the index page only shows the 40 most recent). Of course,
if "younger" ones expire, then its possible that older ones would show up
again.

------
TheSilentMan
Shock of all shocks, the first thing I see when opening a link to an anonymous
picture sharing site is two severed penises with a knife cutting through them.

------
hoov
Warning: I got a very NSFW image right away.

~~~
gecampbell
_sigh_ bunch of sick folks out there. If you hit Hate enough times, eventually
the image goes away.

------
kposehn
I'm going to enjoy it now, before 4chan gets a hold of it... :D

------
axus
Reminds me of the old mobog.com

------
ibstudios
Nice!

~~~
gecampbell
Thank you! I've still got a to-do list, but I thought it was stable enough to
let HN play with.

------
hnriot
you know where this will end up right? Anytime you offer anonymous photo
sharing it will quickly turn into illegal porn distribution.

~~~
gecampbell
One reason for the "Hate" button; it cuts the expiration time remaining in
half.

~~~
true_religion
People will simply link to the picture and tell their viewers to like it to
counter act that effect.

You should have a 'report' button or better yet, ask people if the picture is
NSFW and segregate.

